# The real function the Tesla coil shaped brush end



## drjpawlus (Mar 13, 2010)

]The imaginations went wild on this one, but the answers are slowing down so I thought I would answer the question before a few people go insane.  I knew it was time to end this when a dentist had trouble with this.  Lots of interesting answers though that were quite entertaining.  

So here it is.  Drum roll please.....

Porcelain Crowns and veneers are typically made by taking porcelain powder, wetting it to a thick slurry, and applying it with a brush to a die or metal coping.  The porcelain is then touched with a tissue to remove the excess moisture from the porcelain.  Many technicians will utilize another tool to create an even denser porcelain.  That is what this tip replaces.  Rather than have to put the brush down and grab another tool, this tip is used.  It is placed against the die and gently moved back and forth to create a gentle vibration.  This causes the porcelain particles to pack together even tighter and water comes to the surface of the porcelain, which is again gently blotted with a tissue.  This action causes the porcelain to be denser, resulting in a stronger crown or veneer. 

Now, I still have this really cool wood.  Just look up Greenmountain Guys pics of the Curly pernambuco and Ebony burl.  That is hard stuff to come by.   I will give both pieces to the first person to figure out what a dental technician would use the tail end of this brush for.  It has a definite function. In fact, the tesla coil has two functions, the end of it is about 6 mm of straight steel that performs another role.  For all the marbles, what is that function.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 13, 2010)

I know, I know!

I can't answer because I believe you told me what it is used for.  The wood however is top notch.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 13, 2010)

I did a little digging around and found a celebrity

 Dr. John Pawlus from Uni-Pin launched Zephyrus with hand-crafted custom-made ceramist brushes and magnetic holders.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice to have another inventive person in our midst, I find it amazing the range of talent that this group encompasses.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't go giving this one away. Give us a day or so. I almost had the answer to the coil riddle. I will reveal my sources after I get it right.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 14, 2010)

A pen turner with no knowledge of dental ceramics but a definite interest in beautiful wood could jam that tip through his orbit or ear canal to put himself out of his misery after researching dental tools to no avail.  It's called a mercy tip.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 14, 2010)

No more hints...I didn't join three dental forums to have someone else guess this one.


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 14, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> No more hints...I didn't join three dental forums to have someone else guess this one.


I Promise, I will go to my grave with this one if no one gets it.  Sorry about the coil, the answers just stopped coming in.  I think this will be figured out by midnight tomorrow.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got kicked from one forum...said I linked to a competing forum.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah i have been digging like crazy too... I found your company address, several articles on refractory dies, and what appears to be golf shoes? but nothing about teslas or poker brushes... So i will guess one last time...

My guess is that it is used to pack the materials used to do fillings or dentures.

I must be honest, If my dentist came at me with a wooden handled tool, I would have issues, so my guess is that this thing will never see the inside of a human mouth. 

So i will say it is used to seat fake teeth into the "gums" of a denture?


----------



## jlg2x (Mar 14, 2010)

I give up! My Google button just burst into flames!


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 14, 2010)

This is not used by dentists, but by the dental lab technicians.  They make the crowns, veneers and bridges for the dentists with those brushes.  They are generally the true artists.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 14, 2010)

Removing the dies from the stone model?

I would use it to push up the tip of the dowel pin that protrudes from the metal sleeve used to hold and stabilize the die in the master model!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 14, 2010)

An addition:

Generally ceamists brushes have a straight bit at the brush end that usually holds a small ball bearing. Behing the brush it is hollow and it acts as a reservoir so that the tip of the brush is always moist, this is where the ball bearing resides. This allows correct dampening of the porcelain at all times and allows you to move it around.
If the brush is dry you end up placing a glob of porcelain on the crown or veneer.

Correct consistency is very important to any ceramist!

Andrew


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 14, 2010)

A compression tool? That is, a "tip" to tightly "press" the ceramic slurry to shape the design. Heck, I know wood and don't know 'teeth'. Just hope to keep the few that I've got.:wink:


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 14, 2010)

*We have a winner!*



lazylathe said:


> Removing the dies from the stone model?
> 
> I would use it to push up the tip of the dowel pin that protrudes from the metal sleeve used to hold and stabilize the die in the master model!
> 
> Andrew



Well I thought there had to be a lab technician in this group!
Congratulations!  Seeing you are a lab technician, I will go one step further and give you a choice of the two pieces of wood or a brush made from either piece and a blank of the other wood.  Let me know brush size, kolinsky sable of synthetic, wood type, and wether you would want a standard, push pin or condenser tail piece.  If you would rather just take the wood, that would be fine as well.  If you do refractory dies I will also throw in the worlds first dentin colored refractory material that I developed that has not yet been released to the public and a some uni-pins for making refractory dies, simply the best system in the world if I do say so myself.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 14, 2010)

drjpawlus said:


> Well I thought there had to be a lab technician in this group!
> Congratulations!  Seeing you are a lab technician, I will go one step further and give you a choice of the two pieces of wood or a brush made from either piece and a blank of the other wood.  Let me know brush size, kolinsky sable of synthetic, wood type, and wether you would want a standard, push pin or condenser tail piece.  If you would rather just take the wood, that would be fine as well.  If you do refractory dies I will also throw in the worlds first dentin colored refractory material that I developed that has not yet been released to the public and a some uni-pins for making refractory dies, simply the best system in the world if I do say so myself.



LOL!!!
I missed the first part of the thread....
Very good thread and very entertaining!! Some of the answers were way out there!!
I run the Removables department at a large lab now. Still dabble in the porcelain from time to time though!
But for now it is dentures and chrome frameworks and a lot of attachment cases!

No 6 or 8 Kolinsky would be awesome!!
Wood type i leave up to you! Surprise me!!:biggrin:
Condenser tail piece would be an added bonus!

Would love to try the uni-pin system, we use Renfert Bi-Pin system at the moment. The refractory material would also be a treat to try out!!

So many things!!!

Thanks for a great and entertaining competition!!

Will Pm address.

Andrew


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

This whole thread made my head spin and now my teeth hurt also. I guess it will give me something to ponder while I am getting a root canal this Saturday.


----------



## cozee (Mar 15, 2010)

The Telsa coil is used to keep people from stealing one's tools!! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------

